# MiniMed 780G



## CanisMajor (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi All,

I am hoping that you can help me. I am looking at getting the above pump as my next one. 

However, i simply cannot afford to fund the sensors myself (Please do not tell me that i should find a way - there isnt one!!!!) - does anyone have any experice of using this pump without the sensor? I will be running it alongside a Libre Frestyle 2. Many Thanks.


----------



## JohnWhi (Sep 10, 2021)

I was previously using a 640G with Libre and was given the 780G in order to have sensors prescribed for a limited period. I have fairly brief experience of running it in "manual" along with the Libre before starting the sensors. So far as I can see, the controls and settings are exactly the same. If you are used to something similar, I don't foresee a problem.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 10, 2021)

CanisMajor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hoping that you can help me. I am looking at getting the above pump as my next one.
> 
> However, i simply cannot afford to fund the sensors myself (Please do not tell me that i should find a way - there isnt one!!!!) - does anyone have any experice of using this pump without the sensor? I will be running it alongside a Libre Frestyle 2. Many Thanks.


All pumps would have to be able to work without the sensors as the sensors are not 100% reliable and in a lot of cases barely 50% reliable.


----------



## helli (Sep 11, 2021)

@CanisMajor if you cannot get the sensors, what is your motivation for this specific pump when there are many others available.
That said, which pumps are available is very specific to each CCG so check what is possible for you.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi @CanisMajor  the 780 will work in the same way as the 640 but with some improvements without sensors. I switched to this from a Combo so took a bit of time to get used to the quirks of Medtronic Pumps.  Once I was used to it it operated pretty much the same as the Combo, apart from needing to access it in order to do any bolus or to enter a BG.  On my combo I could do all this remotely.

I am now using it with sensors, which I am self funding.  I understand that you would find the self funding impossible, but who knows what might change in the next four years.  You Could take the 780G it can be operated in manual, like so many other pumps, but if the sensors ever become available on NHS you could then use the closed loop.  Having said that there are other pumps which link to the Dexvom sensors which are cheaper than the Medtronic ones, and others that will link to the Freestyle Libre which is available for many/on prescription, but you would need to be confident to use a DIY system with W Miao Miao transmitter.

I hope that helps.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @CanisMajor 

I ran the MM640G both with and without sensors during my 4 years on the pump - sometimes alongside Libre1, and sometimes alongside Enlite/G3.

It worked well both with and without sensors - though I think there are some aspects of the interface that seem to be designed around sensors, with no-sensor being something of an afterthought. 

Good luck with your choosing!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 13, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> apart from needing to access it in order to do any bolus or to enter a BG


How odd, my meter talks to the pump and you can bolus from the meter as well as far as I know.
Double check you have ticked the right boxes whilst setting up the pump and meter.


----------



## helli (Sep 13, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> How odd, my meter talks to the pump and you can bolus from the meter as well as far as I know.
> Double check you have ticked the right boxes whilst setting up the pump and meter.


I think it is important to have both options as many of us are now using Libre and it is a waste of a strip if you have to finger prick to tell your meter what your BG is.


----------



## helli (Sep 13, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> you would need to be confident to use a DIY system with W Miao Miao transmitter.


Miaomiao is not needed with Libre 2 ... but you still need to be DIY


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 13, 2021)

helli said:


> I think it is important to have both options as many of us are now using Libre and it is a waste of a strip if you have to finger prick to tell your meter what your BG is.


Personally I would never ever rely on a sensor for any bolus needed be it for food or an out of range blood sugar.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 14, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> How odd, my meter talks to the pump and you can bolus from the meter as well as far as I know.
> Double check you have ticked the right boxes whilst setting up the pump and meter.


When I used the linked test kit you still had to then get out the pump to confirm you wanted it to be used to calibrate it.  I found the strips needed difficult to get out of the pot, so I switched to another test kit.  I then enter the Bg

On the 780 you have to access the pump to tell it the carbs and it then calculates the bolusin much the same way as my old pump.  There is no remote control from a handset for this.  I am not sure what it was like on other Medtronic’s but I think it was the same.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 14, 2021)

helli said:


> Miaomiao is not needed with Libre 2 ... but you still need to be DIY


This is such a step forward with the Libre, showing the data without swiping.  However I think the Miao Miao might be needed if you want to use the Libre in a closed loop system but I am not sure which pumps have this facility.

Things are changing so quickly now, and with the news that 1000 people will be offered a closed loop system, there the sensor and pump chat away all day and make adjustments every five minutes to basal insulin.  I know that I want to stick to using this now that I have tried it.  It definitely means that I think about my Diabetes a lot less.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 24, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Personally I would never ever rely on a sensor for any bolus needed be it for food or an out of range blood sugar.


hi SB2015 I rely on libre sensor linked with xdrip all the time for bolus and corrections ,libre can be inaccurate at time but with xdrip you can calibrate using finger stick once a day first in the morning  its worked for me for years.


----------



## Philip169 (Sep 25, 2021)

CanisMajor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hoping that you can help me. I am looking at getting the above pump as my next one.
> 
> However, i simply cannot afford to fund the sensors myself (Please do not tell me that i should find a way - there isnt one!!!!) - does anyone have any experice of using this pump without the sensor? I will be running it alongside a Libre Frestyle 2. Many Thanks.


Hi if you can please stay well away from medtronic as a pump user 640. They are useless at supplying and delivering items you will need i am just starting to going back on my pens even though we know that for me injection insulin given in the amounts i use doesn't work for me that's why I was put on a pump.


----------



## JohnWhi (Sep 25, 2021)

Philip169 said:


> Hi if you can please stay well away from medtronic as a pump user 640. They are useless at supplying and delivering items you will need i am just starting to going back on my pens even though we know that for me injection insulin given in the amounts i use doesn't work for me that's why I was put on a pump.


No problem here with Medtronic repeat deliveries, generally well within 48 hours of ordering on line, often the next morning. It may be geographical. I live between Hull and the coast, and items tend to come from the Netherlands via East Midlands Airport. UPS bring them from there. They say it will be in the afternoon but they always deliver late morning.


----------

